# azreal blue vs cornflower



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 13, 2007)

ive been wanting cornflower, but my counter doesnt carry it. ive been debating ordering it but i have azreal blue and first i want to see how different they are. 

TIA!


----------



## yumin1988 (Jan 14, 2007)

Erm... I think these 2 are different in terms of colour.

Cornpepper is silvery purple in colour whereas azreal blue is more of a silverish blue. 

Erm... I think these 2 are different in terms of colour.

Cornpepper is silvery purple in colour whereas azreal blue is more of a silverish blue. 






   Cornpepper on left and azreal blue on right on a NC30 

Hope this helps...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 14, 2007)

Cornflower is more purply and of a totally different texture than azrael blue.   Cornflower has a chunkier consistency, like rose.   Azrael Blue is like violet, vanilla, tan.   They are not the same color AT ALL.  Azrael Blue is a very pale blue.  In some fotds on my computer it almost looks silver.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 14, 2007)

thank you ladies so much! i definitely will be ordering cornflower asap, it looks so pretty.


----------



## yumin1988 (Jan 17, 2007)

my pleasure~~!


----------



## tabegohan (Jan 27, 2007)

azreal blue is quite pretty actually! thank you for sharing this


----------

